# Пропадает интернет при входе в Chroot

## Zenwalk

Привет,после входа в режим Chroot у меня пропадает интернет соединение,что это такое?

----------

## TigerJr

Если проблема решена, как видно из другой темы, поставь [SOLVED] в названии темы

----------

